# New Family Member(not fish) Added new pic of the meeting



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

We have added to our family, his name is Boston. He is a seven week old, very playful, Blue Pacific Parrotlet.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cute....


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty little fellow


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like Boston's colour.. very pretty!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cool bird!...when i was like 13 my mom & her bf at the time had a golden scarlet macaw.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really cute, congratz on the new addition


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute. I love the colour


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that Boston is the cutest bird I've ever seen!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the comments, he is going to be a great addition to us!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Boston met Bug(our dog) on the couch. Just so happened the camera was on the table, I usually miss the opportune moments like these!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

P.S. all were fine, no one got bitten! LOL


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute bird and dog. My rottie learnt quickly to stay away from the beak. He was terrified of the bird.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

i love the pic of the dog and bird, very cute shot


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Such great colors!!!
Very pretty bird.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha good pic!! Our dog would have tried to eat him for sure!


----------

